# LCB Fast Cats (Lanier Custom Boats)



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice rig but I will stick to my 52 mph boat..


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Man that hull looks familiar. Can't quite place where I've seen one like that before.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

111 mph.... Think there were any power adders or is that a stock XS?

WOW


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I guess when your cheeks start flapping and your tack does not work you know you are going fast!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Pretty much a stock "X" motor but a light lay up on the hull. Mr Lanier is the pioneer of the go fast cat hulls, he was the one that first took the design that was used overseas and started building the boats in FL decades ago. His designs are the reason the offshore racing circuits went to separating the cats from the v-hulls because the v's didn't have a chance out in the big stuff. That boat has now done 120 mph with some tweaks to the engine and prop, its a 20' hull that weighs less than 900lbs if I remember right.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bad ace


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive seen this vid before... Does anyone know if they are still building boats?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Keith @ daley's hunt and fish runs a Lanier bay boat.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

So, how long is it going to take us? Well it's 6 miles across the bay. We're gonna be there in less than 3 minutes... Ya'll sit down, it's time to burn some gas and haul some arse!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Mr Lanier still builds them one at a time when someone orders one. Used ones or almost impossible to find and even then with it being a custom boat the layouts on them can vary a lot. The boat in video was and still might be for sale with or without the motor. I thought hard about it but just couldn't see myself being happy with the layout on that particular one.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Or like George Thorogood might say it.... When your mouth is getting dry, your speed is plenty high.......:cheers:



yellowskeeter said:


> I guess when your cheeks start flapping and your tack does not work you know you are going fast!


----------



## fishinfever3577 (Aug 22, 2012)

the best riding boat youll ever ride in!!!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish there were some of these around here to take a look at. I love SCB's more than just about any other bay boat, It would be pretty cool to go run another similar style boat and see how they compare.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i wanna go fast


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

OffshoreChris said:


> I wish there were some of these around here to take a look at. I love SCB's more than just about any other bay boat, It would be pretty cool to go run another similar style boat and see how they compare.


My new SCB will be home on N. Padre Island in a week or so and you're more than welcome to take a ride or go fishing with me.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Holy crapp!!!!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Deathwish.....
Chocolate to SLP in about 2.5 minutes

Ill stick to 52


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

They look a lot deeper than the SCB.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dang.. is that running like an air boat? haha


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Very foolish IMO....pass


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a link with some info and pics/video of my LCB FastCat that I have posted here on 2cool
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4527850#post4527850


----------



## FastCatboater (Dec 24, 2011)

I miss mine... probably going to be a nother in the near future. These things are SAFER and easier to drive at 90 than a vee hull at 75 IMOA. I have not achieved triple digits yet. but will someday.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Any boat can be dangerous to drive. Tunnel boats and full cats are much more forgiving and stable and when teaching a novice the world of truly high speed in the 100 to 200 mph range it is much easier to learn this way than a pad boat.


----------



## manateemauler (Apr 4, 2013)

they need to be respected like any other performance boat
at speed a roller can take you out as soon as you don't pay attention
it will hurt you IMO if you want to go fast get in the right boat for it


----------

